# Marie, Red Staffie, 3-4 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie, Red Staffie, 3-4 years old



*Her Story: * Marie was found stray with another Staffie bitch. They appeared to be together so were kennelled together. They clearly loved each other.

*Salient points: * A classic Staffordshire, with a lively, sweet and emotional temperament of about 4 years old. In good health; has been spayed in the past.

*Advert:* Marie is a happy, happy dog ... the perfect anti-depressant if you like dogs that is! Fun energy bless her, wearing her heart on her sleeve. She needs an active home and could be homed with her friend who she was found stray with or in with another dog. She definitely needs a secure garden and active family as she has a lot of interest in L_I_F_E. What a happy, happy soul.

Found with her companion and delighted to be in Evette's company. Alas, very unlikely to find a home for them together so are looking to home them in with another dog so they continue dog companionship. Marie is a little perturbed when alone, but loves people equally perhaps even more so easily comforted. Previously spayed, and now fully vax'd and chipped. Small to medium red Staffie. Delight in Marie and be sure she'll delight in you and all you have to offer. Her head is heart shaped in fact she is all heart!

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Marie Red Staffie 3-4 yrs Croydon Surrey Kennels.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few more pictures of Marie ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie was happy to be out and about, but underneath she was 'worried'. Hard to say how a dog makes sense of months on in .. waiting in kennels.

She has intrinsically a sunshine personality..a truly wonderful staffie who will make a fabulous family dog with face washes gifted with generousity!




Still waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We had some new volunteer walkers down at the kennels today. Here is their update on Marie and a few pics:

Marie was a lovely dog to walk and it is so sad to hear she was stolen. Hopefully she will find a home soon. She was great fun to walk and as I have mentioned reminds both of us so much of our own staffy. Seeing her walking on in front with my other half today you had to take a double take that it was not our Sookie.

Here are some photos of her from today.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

"Marie came for a coffee with me yesterday in the pub garden. On the way back she was beginning to relax more. At the pub she even considered a brief lie down":


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Aw poor thing, how long has she been with you for? I have just taken on a rescue staffie pup and was appauled at the number of staffies in rescue looking for homes it breaks my heart. I sincerely hope Marie finds a forever home soon xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

love_my_pets said:


> Aw poor thing, how long has she been with you for? I have just taken on a rescue staffie pup and was appauled at the number of staffies in rescue looking for homes it breaks my heart. I sincerely hope Marie finds a forever home soon xx


Marie has been with us in kennels since September 2009.


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Aw bless her! That is so sad!  I always enourage friends to look at rescue dogs before heading straight for a puppy. I hope Marie is rehomed soon x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie is back in kennels after her foster stay. Karl walked her yesterday and she was her usual bouncy self. She always seems to smile ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our new volunteer kennel walkers:

"And this weekend, I took Marie out again, for a good long time. When I arrived at the kennels, a lot of dogs were out, and it was pouring down. She was happy to see me, and even though getting the harness on (which was new and needed adjusting) took 2-3 min, getting her out through the paddock without too much excitement was a piece of cake with all the empty kennels next to her.

We walked through the mud and the puddles and into the village. Right at the end of the footpath, where it's all narrow, another dog walker came at us from the other direction. My glasses were fogged up and I could hardly see, but we stopped a good 10 m from them. The woman (I don't know if she was from the village or maybe another volunteer, though I didn't recognise the dog) ((xxlynne with Jodie and Beanie))was nice enough to turn back (just about 3m) onto the street, so we could walk by calmly. Marie didn't bark or lunge even once. She stared a bit, but walked on fine without turning back. Well done!

At the pub we tried to dry off a bit, had lunch & coffee, met some of the staff who came out for a conversation, and practiced chilling out, and sitting for treats. The crows in the field were VERY interesting. The pictures aren't good...



















Then a nice walk back home, with a bit of a detour, some cuddles in the kennel, and in the end she even did a sit for me through the kennel door".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

As every voluntary dog befriender knows you arrive at the kennels, you choose the dogs who need walking most or the ones who pull on the heart most...you're running out of steam and you push yourself for one more...Marie was Lynne&#146;s 'just one more'. Sitting in her bed looking very down..offered the paddock and she bounced into love and life.


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Such a beautiful girl, i hope she gets the loving home she deserves very, very soon!

It breaks my heart to see so many dogs in kennels (especially SBT as they have such a bad reputation)!

Well done Rescue Remedies for such a fab job you are doing! 

Emma x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Poor Marie was practically bursting with unspent energy today, and I left the kennel with a spinning top at the end of the leash. She quickly fell into her walk when we turned towards the horse-pasture field, and we had an enjoyable walk around the long way, circling back a bit, and finding the only mud puddle in the neighbourhood to stomp through. Like for meagle, the barking Rotties and Labradors didn't faze her one bit. Overall, she was quite a bit more stressed, though, than I'd have liked, and even when we were back, and I had a chat with the family that was there to view Izzy, she couldn't stand still.

So after a good drink of water, she got a run-around the paddock in addition to the walk, and looked a lot happier afterwards. Even for Marie there comes the point when wants to rest in the shadow.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

Marie was her usual energetic little self at first but once she burnt off her energy she managed to make friends with darling little Ringo. She was too full on for him at first but after a good jog with a new walker she calmed enough for them to walk more closely. They got up close and personal but remained on good terms. Marie can mix well with the right dogs outside. After all that though she needed a good drink and a nice lie down".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie had a wonderful walk yesterday through bluebell covered woods ...




Here she is having spotted the horses




Marie would make a wonderful jogging partner!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne who took Marie for a walk today:

Blisters on my feet and 4 walks under my belt, but as Alison says you push yourself for one more and it had to be YOU! Superb YOU! Marie met 2 dogs on her walk and walked passed them beautifully.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine, one of our lovely volunteers:

"Walked Marie for the first time today. I think she looks more petite in real life than in her pictures. Lovely dog, plenty of energy, I will try and take her out for a jog next time".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie went for a nice walk with our other longer term girlies Jessie and Winnie and they were all very respectful of each other.

Just a quick pic - not too good but Marie does love to be wet:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne on Marie:

Marie isn't doing well in kennels. She spends her days curled up in her bed and her underskin has begun to break down. Today Auntie Lorraine and Uncle Frank asked her if she wanted to come out and play with Blue and Rhona? She DID!









Was keen to meet, but no excited barking although initially a tad too keen. As she relaxed, she mixed and soon was intermingling and a little overture of play. You could tell she has happy to be amongst dogs and so needs gentle intros to 'soft' dogs.

*Marie would seriously benefit from some TLC in a foster home until her forever home comes along. She really needs a break from kennel life. Are you able to offer that to her?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

"My first walk with Marie today, what a solid girl she is ! She was VERY excited to see me with a lead in my hand ...... in fact, so excited I had to use all my best wrestling moves to get her into her harness!!

She settled well into her walk and did this lovely little thing, she would go to the end of her extender, and then come back towards me and circle in front of me. Running back towards me.










She obviously likes the flavour of puddles !!!....









Oh!! another nice puddle!!









Great looking girl









Marie didn't react to two dogs who passed us on lead. She was a bit reactive to her neighbour in kennel but she is still in her settling in period with us. Appears to be a very engaged dog, she was always aware of me, looking back for me and coming to me immediately when asked.

I think Marie is going to be a LOT of fun, a pint sized Staff with plenty of staffitude!!

*Marie is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from some TLC in a foster home until her forever home comes along. Can you help her?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"Hello All - Marie here!










Well, all my new friends here at Farnham have learned that I have a built in radar for puddle finding! They also know that Ii am super loving and available to give special Staffy kisses to anyone who bends down!! Everyone says what a good girl I am and that I am connected to my walker (of course i am .... I'm on a lead haha). I love it if I am on my extender and they bend down to call me ....... I run back and .....










treat them to an ear wash"!

*Marie is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from some TLC in a foster home until her forever home comes along. Can you help her?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Poor Marie, Wednesday marked one year in rescue. As she has spent most of that in kennels, I doubt she felt like celebrating!

She is such a people dog, it must be an absolute hell for her. At Farnham the dogs have paddock time whilst their kennel is clean out. Lots of the dogs make the most of the opportunity to run and sniff and play with the toys. But not Marie - she just tries to stay in the kennel. She wants to be where the people are. It is just heartbreaking.

She had to pay a couple of visits to the vets this week and all she wanted to do was say 'hi' to everybody she met. Her tail didn't stop wagging. Poeple, people, people - that is all she wants, not the lonely existence that kennel life involves.

*Could you be Marie's foster or forever home?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Marie from one of our volunteer walkers:

"Marie had great fun at the group walk!! Splish, splash, splosh !!
Poor Jayne's hand must have been dragging on the floor by the end of it.
It was great to see Marie getting to burn off some of her energy.

As Jayne said, all Marie wants is fun filled days and then to curl up on a nice warm rug at the end of the day.






I also took Marie out the next day for nearly an hour and a half. We bumped into Wendy who was out for a walk with her pack on the ranges. Marie was really enjoying running about with Wendy's dogs and was very well behaved. We met some other people with off lead dogs as well and Marie was as good as gold. Don't know who enjoyed the walk more, me or Marie"!





*Marie is also available for foster until her forever home is found!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Janet, one of our lovely volunteers:

"Emma and I took Marie out for a long walk today and we all had a brilliant time. She spent a lot of time at the end of the extender lead, trotting along and not pulling at all. She came dashing back to us as soon as she was called nearly every time.

I think the longs walks at the weekend have done her the world of good - time out of her kennel and a change of scenery seems to have made a lot of difference. Today, her tail never stopped wagging and her smile was there for all to see.

Like everyone else who walks Marie, I wish someone would give her a chance. I really think she would settle down when in a proper home and make a new family very happy. She has so much potential and loads of Staffie love to give".

Having a bit of a breather:




Watching a rather large horse walk by..



*Marie is currently in boardimg kennels and would really benefit from some time in a foster home. Are you able to help her?*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Its really sad that these dogs are in kennels for such a long time.. 

To read all that and know she is still in kennels and that I am in no position to help is really quite sad.. :...(


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Updates from Kate & Tony, our volunteers on Marie:

*Kate:*

Marie had a really lovely long walk as the ranges were open today. She was keen as mustard to get out despite the fact that it was bitterly cold. Once she had run off a bit of her energy she settled into dashing at high speed between puddles and nice smells. The puddles did confuse her today though as they were all frozen over!

As this lovely lady doesn't really do staying still, taking photos is quite hard work so some of these are action shots!



And i'm off!



Almost worn out!



*Tony:*

Marie was a bit confuzzled by the frozen puddles today! She was jumping on them and they were cracking under her. I let her play on the shallow ones, but I didn't think she would appreciate an icey cold soaking so kept her away from the deeper ones. I also had a bit of a jog with her to let her burn off some steam.







*Marie is currently in boarding kennels and she would really love some time in a foster home where she can warm her paws up! If you are able to foster her please get in touch by completing our Fostering questionnaire online: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Janet, one of our volunteers on Marie:

I had such a giggle with Marie today - I didn't have a lot of time so had to make sure she did plenty of running, I let her go to the end of the extender lead and kept calling her back - every time I called, she came running back to me like a little canon ball, gave me a lick and sat down for her treat.

I never thought it would happen, but today I saw Marie avoid a puddle and stop for a wee!

After 2 walks yesterday, Marie wasn't as 'frantic' today - I think this almost proves that given a good walk every day, she'd settle down very nicely. There must be someone out there who could give her a chance?








*Marie is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break. Oh what fun to have a lovely walk in the snow and be able to sit by the fire afterwards! If you think you could foster Marie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Marie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel volunteers:

Marie was her usual fun loving self today. A little bundle of joy, we had so much fun with her. Jayne and I let her run around for a while to burn off some energy. Marie then sat very nicely for a couple of treats. She was a bit too wriggly today for cuddles. She cleaned Jaynes glasses for her though!

Here are some photo's from today. The top two are of Jayne both pre-licking to death and then after trying to catch her breath. Sorry Jayne. I know it's another non-flattering photo.







*Marie is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Marie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Marie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie had a day out at Petworth Park with one of our volunteers ...

Off we go!!


























*Marie is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Marie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Marie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie had a good run about in the paddock the other day. It was great to see her running about enjoying herself. Here are some snaps.





Then Janet got Maried !!



*Marie is currently in boarding kennels waiting for her forever home to come along. If you think you could foster Marie and give her a break from kennel life, even for a short while - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Marie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that Marie is having a short break from kennels and enjoying some TLC in short term foster home! We are grateful to anyone that is able to offer that kind of break to our and the dogs seem to benefit from it immensely. Marie will go back to kennels as planned on Monday. In the meantime she is making the most of it 

An update from her fosterer:

The sun is shining and Marie is smiling! A good time is being had by all, although Marie has been very interested in our goldfish at times which has been exciting!!

New sights and sounds are fun and she sleeps through the night - phew!!

Here are a few pics I managed to grab so far - a few of her ears I know but aren't they lovely!

More to follow.....

Who's that outside?


Never mind snooze time...


Is that a biscuit?


Bit tired again...


Sleep lalas...zzzz


Who's at the door?


Hello!...


I can hear you!!!


All smiles...


Love me...


*Marie is available for further short and long term foster breaks. Are you able to foster her until her forever home comes along? Please get in touch if you are able to help.

If you are interested in re-homing Marie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

She is stunning and I really hope she finds a forever home very soon..


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Claire who was able to give Marie a short break from kennels:

Mark's boys are over for the weekend so Marie is in her element - it's a cuddlefest!

Pictures say a thousand words so here are a few from last night....















*Marie is back in boarding kennels and would love another break from kennel life if anyone is able to foster her?

If you are interested in re-homing Marie then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie loves her walks and has a big fan club amongst out volunteer walkers. Marie has been with us in rescue since September 2009! She has done her time in kennels and really needs a forever home of her own. Marie was given a short break from kennels by one of our volunteers and truly proved herself to be a great family dog.



*Are you able to foster Marie and give her another break from the monotony of kennel life? If so, then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Marie then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our walkers:

Love, Love, Love Marie!!!

Such a little bundle of fun - she trots along in her double time pace as if she is determined to get as many steps as possible into the duration of her walk! Its IMPOSSIBLE not to smile when you are out with Marie, she just wants to show you everything and constantly comes back to you to see why you are taking so long to catch up with her as she has a really interesting smell she simply must show you, right now. Its one of the most adorable things you'll ever see.

As she is almost always moving she's quite hard to get a good shot of but here is my attempt from today



Marie is starting to mellow I think, she jumps less and seems to enjoy her walks more now. Rather than being very intense she seems to be looking around more and taking time to smell..... well everything really.

Marie would honestly blossom in the right home and I really really hope it comes along soon.

*Marie is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until her forever home comes along. If you are able to help her please get in touch.

If you are interested in re-homing Marie please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Claire fosters Marie for short spells when she can to give her a break from kennels. This is what she said about her

Photos and words cannot sum up the special effect Marie has on everyone lucky enough to meet her. She is an absolute joy to be around and brightens your darkest day with her open heart and eagerness to 'just be with you'. She has waited far too long to find her forever home yet still remains bursting with love for all she meets - after such a long time she deserves to be cherished and have her very own sofa to snuggle up on permanently - I hope the following text does justice in helping her find that special home soon.

Marie is an extremely intelligent lady and is very much a people person dog. Being in kennels is hard for her with so little distraction therefore on first meeting she can appear a bit full on and to some perhaps a little daunting. As someone who has shared their house with her on several occasions I can confidently say this is not the real Marie, she is simply eager to get going and explore the world, and who of us wouldn't be. Once out and about she is as good as gold and happy to sniff and explore whilst trotting back to you with her waggy tail and happy happy smile to make sure you are okay. She has excellent recall however I wouldn't recommend her off lead, at least not for now as she can be unsure in new situations, especially on meeting other dogs who may enter her space and she can respond by barking and being quite jumpy. We owe it to her to take charge of these situations and be her eyes and ears until she gains confidence, this is not difficult, simply an observant eye, a firm but gentle hand and a calm manner is all that is needed and she quickly moves on to something new. When I have walked Marie around our village I have been heartened to see how over the course of a week she has become calmer as she begins to know the area and I strongly believe this would improve further with daily walking and a routine. Last time she spent the week with us I was actually able to get her to sit whilst I opened the door and then told her to come rather than have me struggling with keys and leads whilst she threw herself at the patio doors! This in under a week, imagine 2, 3, 4 weeks!

She is such a quick learner and responds well with consistency, patience and kindness. That said she does currently have an active interest in cats and if encountered on the other side of the glass she is not for the faint hearted and does need to be restrained until she calms down, again I think most of this is new experiences - a pigeon had the same affect (!) however once she sees that you are her protector and not the other way round she soon starts to get the message that if you're not bothered then hey I shouldn't be either and she chills out again.

She is very good in the house, perfectly house trained even telling you when she needs to pop to the garden. She sleeps through the night once she has checked you are all in bed and knows where you are. She loves to cuddle up on the sofa with you and knows that the biscuits / crisps are not for her unless offered. She'll happily sleep in her bed when you are having your dinner and she'll wriggle on her back for a belly rub with her lovely smiley face grinning at you. She is perfect around our 2 boys (7 & 11 years) who love her dearly and although we'd like to get her out of the habit of jumping up this is again something I believe she'll quickly get out of the habit of with direction. She really is an angel.

Please don't forget though that Marie is a strong dog and one still needing to be reaquainted with everything in the 'real' world therefore she deserves a family (of whatever makeup) that can give her the love and time she needs to truly chill out and relax, safe in a loving home. For everything you put in you'll get love tenfold and the most loyal friend who'll happily spend the evening snoring next to you chasing hares in her sleep.

I love this little lady and if there was any way to bring her home permanently I would in a second - I would be happy to share my fostering experiences with anyone interested to know more and would gladly introduce her within my home environment to show the real wonder that is 'Marie'.

*If you are able to foster Marie longer term then please get in touch.

If you are interested in re-homing Marie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------

